# Middle roller



## chrispbrown27 (Mar 22, 2017)

Today, while working on putting a new floor in the boat, I finally got around to checking why the front of the boat sits so low on my trailer. Just in front of the bunks was a roller that at some point had disintegrated. The boat was sitting on the metal bracket alone. I have no idea how long this has been going on but luckily the bracket hadn't worn a hole into the boat. Now I am trying to decide what to do. The bracket is welded to the top of the trailer just before the latch for the tilt so I am going to have to cut and grind the welds. Not having a welder it will have to be some sort of bolt on, but I can't decide if I should do another roller or something more like a bunk run crosswise. The boat is a 1648 so with motor, floor, batteries, etc. it isn't the lightest but I wouldn't say it is an excessively heavy boat either. I am leaning toward another roller of some sort which should make it easier to pull up on the trailer if I am a little short of the bow stop. Could anyone that has a roller at this point on their trailer post up a picture so I can get an idea of what you guys have done? Any advice would be appreciated too.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a cross bunk on my trailer.


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Mar 22, 2017)

After posting this I decided to go get some pictures and after looking at it I realize I can move it forward of the tilt latch, so that makes things a little easier. You can see that it has scratched it up a bit, so it has been like this for a while, but it isn't too awfully deep. I have a spare roller on the back of the trailer that I assume was once used for a transom saver that would be great but it is a 12 inch roller and too wide for where I need to put it.


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 23, 2017)

I use this for my keel roller. Easily adjustable and helps guide the boat up to the winch roller when loading. I also have a 1648 on the lighter side. Occasionally the keel will miss the roller due to river current. But I can easily lift the bow and get it in place while loading.

https://www.etrailer.com/Boat-Trailer-Parts/CE-Smith/CE32013G.html


----------

